# Show Off Your Tegu Enclosures



## obsessedwithserpents (Sep 29, 2009)

let's see your enclosures :app


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 29, 2009)

Posting new pics of Cleo's enclosure momentarily. :shock: I changed it around again, and wanted to bump this thread.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 29, 2009)

heres one I built for our Colombian tegu


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ill be posting mine when i put the linolium in my cage and fing some substrate for it


----------



## BOOZER (Sep 29, 2009)

Dvdh1 photo of your col. looks more like an argentine. ??

or is that just for sniggles and giggles?


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 29, 2009)

That is a argentine, I just got him and have more pics of him. Lol!


----------



## BOOZER (Sep 29, 2009)

ah cool cage. are those peel n stick linoleum squares or tile along the back? looks cool.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 29, 2009)

It is the peel and stick. They make some great colors and they can be pretty cheap


----------



## obsessedwithserpents (Sep 29, 2009)

Some awesome cages... Keep 'Em Coming In!


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 29, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/July292009?authkey=Gv1sRgCJK9nIWx3evmuwE#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... Wx3evmuwE#</a><!-- m -->

After a few weeks he decided he liked burroughing under the rock formation, so I took the hide out. Also added a cat litter box for water. He's much longer than his basking rock now, lol!


...Jefroka


----------



## obsessedwithserpents (Sep 30, 2009)

nice!!


----------



## BOOZER (Sep 30, 2009)

B.U.M.P. jus cuz its interesting!!


----------



## Zelera (Sep 30, 2009)

I will have some updated Pictures Friday.


----------



## obsessedwithserpents (Oct 1, 2009)

Zelera said:


> I will have some updated Pictures Friday.




will look forward to it! :mrgreen: :app


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 4, 2009)

---revamped this, and wanted to post it so it would bump the thread. I keep changing things--It felt like she wasn't getting full use of the space. 











Hot side (just misted)





Cool side (switched my plants again.





A recent picture of my pretty Cleo


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## simon021 (Oct 5, 2009)

thats a pretty amazing enclosure!


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Another beutiful enclosure


----------



## FoxxCola (Oct 5, 2009)

I love this topic! I will post my new enclosure in about a week, it's still under contruction..


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 22, 2009)

This is zzyzx's 6'x3'x3' Neodesha. I bought it as a warped piece of crap but put a month of work into it and here's what I got:




















:-D :-D


----------



## Wil (Nov 22, 2009)

Here are my enclosures. They are always a work in progress.


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, great looking enclosures, Wil! I'd love to eventually have something like that, but it would probably mean moving away from Phoenix because humidity is too low for outdoor housing here.


----------



## cabral (Nov 24, 2009)

this is my tegu enclosure its 7x3x3 really simple enclosure, im planing to add more stuff to it, but anyways here u have, some pics.

















the 2 other terrariums that u can see on top of the tegu enclosure are for my ball pythons, i have a male in one and hopefully a female in the other. !


----------



## obsessedwithserpents (Nov 24, 2009)

cabral said:


> this is my tegu enclosure its 7x3x3 really simple enclosure, im planing to add more stuff to it, but anyways here u have, some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i dont think there are working


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 24, 2009)

I think your images were linked improperly, cabral


----------



## cabral (Nov 24, 2009)

oh, mmm
just click here to see them 
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?uid=1283&f=25&t=5533&start=0" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?uid=1283&f=25&t=5533&start=0</a><!-- l -->


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice setup!


----------



## cabral (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks
!


----------



## Mr Critter (Dec 21, 2009)

*New eclosure*

New enclosure im building.


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 21, 2009)

SWEET. :shock: I love that its topless, that's what I want! What are the measurements, and whose going to live in it? 

Its beautiful! Mind listing materials? Cost?


----------



## isdrake (Dec 22, 2009)

Mr Critter

Wow that really nice. One of the few indoor enclosures with a decent size that I have seen. 

Do you live in a place with high humidity? Because it's topless. ^^


----------



## Mr Critter (Dec 22, 2009)

Im still in the proccess of building it ,it will have a 2 piece hinged top so i can open it and walk inside,im also adding a built in feeding area on the extra space on the out side of the doors


----------



## Infidel_03 (Dec 28, 2009)

Beast's home.


----------



## thestem07 (Jan 3, 2010)

here is my little guys newest home just finished it up and put him in it today.
Quite the upgrade from the 55 gal he was in.

its 6.5 x 3 x 2.5 ft. The white is a waterproof fiber glass (shower board). The edges and screws are all sealed with aquarium silicon. The "glass" on the front door is Lexan (very durable and flexible).
I am planing to put trim along all of the outside corners and edges just to neaten it up. 
All together this took me about a month to build and would have cost around $275-300, but my uncle had most of the wood, screws and other hardware needed in his wood shop. (alot of the wood was left over from building his house and barn)

I am open to any suggestions for improvements or adjustments anyone is going to offer.


----------



## thestem07 (Jan 3, 2010)

A few more!


----------



## Pikey (Jan 21, 2010)

here's "The Trio" Winter Cage
(it's not 100% but the inside is)


----------

